# Feral kitten



## jcx1 (May 27, 2020)

I found a feral kitten in my neighborhood. Ive been feeding him/her. It wants attention but its a mess and I have a housecat. I heard about a service where you trap the cat and take it to them,they nueter/spay it and return it to the area. Does anyone know who I would contact about this? I live in north Florida. Its so cute and I feel so bad for it. Thanks


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

You might call your vet. Often they will know of the spay/neuter clinics in the area. 

Thank you for caring for the homeless & the lost.


----------

